# Any fursuits at Comic Con?



## QuixoticMutt (Jul 27, 2009)

So did anyone fursuit at comic con??? XD


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw a picture of someone in a fursuit at Comic Con on yahoo.  I don't know who it was though.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 28, 2009)

I cannot imagine a worse place to fursuit, unless you're going as Okami or wolf link or something. Ohgod.

I've BEEN to comic con, it wouldn't be a good place to fursuit, no.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 28, 2009)

I think i saw some one dressed up as okami in google images..


----------



## Asswings (Jul 28, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I think i saw some one dressed up as okami in google images..



That was the year I went. XD The suit was okay. A little iffy. Used as a quad but not built to be quad, so the person looked really stupid crawling around. They had an Issun puppeteer with them during the masquerade, which was pretty cool.


----------



## Aestuo (Jul 28, 2009)

I saw a picture on the FA homepage of someone in a fursuit at Comicon.  It said something about being the only one there, so I'm guessing that either he/she really _is_ the only one there or there are very _very_ few.


----------



## XericOryx (Jul 28, 2009)

I heard Whitley Strieber went to ComicCon.


----------



## Sabine's Ghost (Aug 4, 2009)

heres someone who went as a squirrel to comiccon... they say its johnny depp xP
http://furryne.ws/story/ct/Fursuiting/johnny-as-squirrel-at-comic-con/


----------

